# New to this Site Hello!!



## TautogGetter (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello my name is Christian aka mate Christian from the Miss Chris
Aka TautogGetter. I love togging as u can see from my name, I came to this site cause I needed a change from the other site I was on to much stupid bs and dumb rules. I do not mind sharing fishing secrets and fishing spots. That's my job on the boat to make sure everyone catches fish I will do the same for my fellow message board friends so here is my first question what is he best way to get to the longport pier from wildwood?? Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. You'll have a better time here believe me.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome to P&S Christian.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you the mate i know as Chris on the 8 hour day boat the Miss Chris in Cape May?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dannygto said:


> Are you the mate i know as Chris on the 8 hour day boat the Miss Chris in Cape May?


Well hey stranger!!!!!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

You might not find tons of Tog reports, but posting specific reports and posting of spots certainly isn't forbidden like on other sites. Common sense is obviously a factor though. For example, posting that you caught a bunch of nice fish at a spot that can easily become crowded might not be a good idea. Like RuddeDogg said, welcome to the family.

Tog fishing should be picking up more down here in VA soon. :fishing:


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Whats up Rudde. I been down a bunch of times including last weekend. I always drive by the seawall behind where the old zaberers used to be where i met you tto see if you were there. I have mostly been going out on the Chriss and i did a 12hr on the Starlight last monday. Let me know if you are going on any of the wreck trips and lets get together. BTW the starlight fleet is still seabass fishing 10 hour trips as they have a RSA permit. The 18 hr trips (my favorite) start in November.
Later

Danny


----------



## TautogGetter (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not Chris the day mate I'm Chris the night mate well during the drum season then ima switch to 8 hr day striper trips hopefully next week. But I appreciate all the hospitality. Still wondering what's the best way to get to the long port bridge fishing pier from wildwood. Don't know if I should go
Threw ocean city or is there a better way just want to fish new spots and Im not going to post specific spots dun wanna piss people off well if I can get that help from anyone that would be great can even email meh the directions to [email protected] thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Chris, don't worry about postin spots here. We are not like the other sites where you get scolded or have your posts removed for posting spots. I thonk the easiest way would be to go up the GSP and into Long Port that way.


----------

